
John McAfee: Cryptocurrency Is Next Cuban Revolution - ausbah
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cuba-usa-mcafee/fugitive-u-s-tech-guru-cryptocurrency-is-next-cuban-revolution-idUSKCN1U028D
======
ggm
Does McAfee still have a set fee to shill coin? Basically I invert the logic
of almost anything he says and consider it more likely. In this case,
cryptocurrency is the next _bay of pigs_

